# USA vs. Lithuania



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tip-off is in 10 minutes.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Durant is getting a ton of good looks for his standards early on.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Iggy has been very active defensively this whole tournament. He's constantly knocking balls away and getting steals.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

23-12 after the first quarter, Durant with 17 points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't expect this game to be as lopsided, but it could be even worse for Lithuania if the US made a couple more of the wide-open shots.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lituania really hasn't been able to go on a run, they can't close the gap unless that happens. The US offense has become way too stagnant.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

36 points for Kevin Durant.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

He had a great game. 

Odom played really well too.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

On another note, Chris Sheridan has all the signs of a sociopath. This guy should not be placed on television.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pay Ton said:


> He had a great game.
> 
> Odom played really well too.


Odom is quietly playing his role very well which you can't underestimate because he is usually holding his own on the inside, that is crucial with some of those smaller lineups. 

As Wilt pointed out above, Iguodala has been a pest on defense, I would imagine he will have a similar role in Philly this season because he won't have to spend as much energy on offense with Turner handling the ball. Clearly, he will be a bigger part offensively with the Sixers, but he is also approaching an age in which he should be one of the best perimeter defenders in the NBA.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All I can say is, Durant is poised to have a big year this year. First Team All-NBA good and top 3 MVP season. Good for him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

croco said:


> Odom is quietly playing his role very well which you can't underestimate because he is usually holding his own on the inside, that is crucial with some of those smaller lineups.
> 
> As Wilt pointed out above, Iguodala has been a pest on defense, I would imagine he will have a similar role in Philly this season because he won't have to spend as much energy on offense with Turner handling the ball. Clearly, he will be a bigger part offensively with the Sixers, but he is also approaching an age in which he should be one of the best perimeter defenders in the NBA.


The thing that has impressed me the most about Iggy's defense is that it has come mostly against bigger players. Every time they try to post him up he strips it or knocks it away. I'm not sure I have ever seen a player do that as often as Iggy has during this tournament.

I also like what Westbrook brings to the team. He makes some bad decisions, but his energy and athleticism really spark the team.


----------

